# Focke-Wulf fw190A-8/R2



## weinace (Aug 14, 2009)

Good morning (in UK) to all!
Can anyone tell me if they know of a source for decals for Klaus Scheneider's Fw190A-8/R2 'Red 1' - Rauhbautz - in 48th. scale?
I'd like to build his 'plane but my searches have all come up zero.
warm regards,
weinace


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2009)

As memory serves the decals were on one of the AeroMaster AMD48-231,AMD48-232,AMD48-233 decal sheets


----------



## A4K (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2009)

THX Evan.  And here a profile of the Wurger.Source unknown.

Also I have found the link :

http://www.hyperscale.com/features/2000/sturmjagermm_1.htm


----------



## weinace (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks VERY much for rapid reply - will now try and buy decals.
Warm regards,
weinace

Thanks VERY much for hyperscale link and side view.
Am now trying to buy decals, but can also now look at 'how to build' my 'plane!!!
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, 'Rauhbautz' should be in Red...I'm sure Erich confirmed this....it most certainly is Red in the profile from the JG300 book.


----------



## seesul (Aug 15, 2009)

weinace said:


> Good morning (in UK) to all!
> Can anyone tell me if they know of a source for decals for Klaus Scheneider's Fw190A-8/R2 'Red 1' - Rauhbautz - in 48th. scale?
> I'd like to build his 'plane but my searches have all come up zero.
> warm regards,
> weinace



Klaus Bretschneider.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 15, 2009)

seesul said:


> Klaus Bretschneider.



Quite.

Let's get the man's name right eh?


----------



## weinace (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry - my correction 'didn't take'.
weinace


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> If I remember correctly, 'Rauhbautz' should be in Red...I'm sure Erich confirmed this....it most certainly is Red in the profile from the JG300 book.



Comparing to other Sturmbock profiles of 5./JG300 it appears that it should have been of red colour.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 16, 2009)

I remember Erich saying it should be red - someone built the italeri 1/72 kit I think?


----------



## Erich (Aug 16, 2009)

yes the name is in red possibly with yellow outline I have to dig that out though. spinner would be black with white spiral, depending on which Raubautz he flew the undercowling may or may not be yellow


----------



## weinace (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Erich!
Graet image - now where ARE those decals!!!
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2009)

An excellent pic Erich.....THX for that.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2009)

a couple of pics show what appears to be a darker under-cowling though it should be yellow and not red. also note the spinner which appears to be white with a red or black stripe but may in fact just be the overall motion giving spurious detailing ........

looking through the Crandall's fantastic 2 volumes on JG 300 it would appear from profile evidence that yes the lettering is in red outlined with Black used for shading, no yellow.

the pic put up shows a Red 1 but no Panzerplatten on this machine


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2009)

That's true .I think it's caused by misreading of the colour because of the lack of covering a kind of negatives.


----------



## weinace (Aug 18, 2009)

Erich!
Thanks for your continued contribution to this theme and the most excellent images!!
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## weinace (Aug 18, 2009)

Wurger said:


> That's true .I think it's caused by misreading of the colour because of the lack of covering a kind of negatives.


Thanks for helping keep this theme going!!
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2009)

No problemo...


----------

